# Spatchcock chicken on new Yoder YS640



## jtrainor56 (Mar 23, 2014)

Yesterday I did spares, today two whole chickens













20140323_0016DSC_0037.JPG



__ jtrainor56
__ Mar 23, 2014






Spatchcock both, brined with Oakridge BBQ Brine for Chicken.

Rubbed with Oakridge BBQ Secret Weapon Rub.













20140323_0017DSC_0038.JPG



__ jtrainor56
__ Mar 23, 2014






On the Yoder at 350*, total time was 2 hours 15 minutes.













20140323_0021DSC_0042.JPG



__ jtrainor56
__ Mar 23, 2014






Just at 2 hours the one was done, this one was a little bigger.













20140323_0022DSC_0043.JPG



__ jtrainor56
__ Mar 23, 2014






Yesterday it was 64* with a 20mph wind. Today 40* and 10mph wind.

I took my welders blanket and draped it over the smoker from back to front.

I have four heavy duty magnets that held the blanket in place, put two on the back

and two on the front of the lid. 

Pulled the first one, this one took 10 minutes longer.













20140323_0024DSC_0045.JPG



__ jtrainor56
__ Mar 23, 2014






Skin was not bite through but we don't eat it anyway. 

I cut it into parts and served.













20140323_0025DSC_0046.JPG



__ jtrainor56
__ Mar 23, 2014






It was really moist and juicy. Since it was only my daughter, wife and myself we have enough left over for another meal.

The other chicken I split in half to freeze. Not bad, four meals and bones for chicken soup for under $12.00













20140323_0026DSC_0047.JPG



__ jtrainor56
__ Mar 23, 2014






Thanks for looking, Joe


----------



## smoking b (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice looking bird man!


----------

